#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Дхаммапада. Стихи и притчи"

## Alex Dharmasiya

*"Дхаммапада. Стихи и притчи"*
_перевод с английского Бобро Мария_


Издатель: "Издательская группа "Ритм Плюс", г.Харьков
http://www.ritmplus.ua/

Год издания: 2010, 432 стр., матовый переплёт, бумага офсетная,
формат 70х100/16 (240*175 мм.), ISBN 978-966-2079-29-6,
реальный тираж 500 экз. 

Аннотация:
Дхаммапада является одной из наиболее известных книг буддизма. Это собрание учений Будды, воплощенное в ясных и лаконичных стихах, которые были выбраны из многочисленных проповедей Будды, прочитанных им за сорок пять лет его учения, когда он путешествовал по долине Ганга и предгорным районам Гималаев. Эти стихи короткие и содержательные. Если в них есть сравнения, то они убедительны и легко понятны даже ребенку. В каждом стихе содержатся истина, наставление, совет. В них Будда призывает одержать самую значительную победу — победу над самим собой, т.е. избегать зла и страсти, ненависти и невежества, стараться избавиться от желаний и тем самым освободиться от цикла перерождений. Книга переведена с английского интернет-издания «Dhammapada. Verses and Stories» (сайт www.nibbana.com) и дополнена соответствующими цитатами из перевода В.Н. Топорова (М.: Изд-во вост. лит-ры, 1960). Читателю будет интересно сопоставить две версии переводов этого величайшего памятника древнеиндийской культуры.

Приобрести можно как на сайте издательства: http://www.ritmplus.ua/
так и здесь: www.bookmail.ru

----------

Ittosai (03.11.2010), Zom (03.11.2010), Ассаджи (16.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.11.2010)

----------


## До

Поздравляю с изданием.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (04.11.2010)

----------


## Kit

> Цена: 925 руб.


 :EEK!:   :Frown: 



> 432 стр.


Почему так много страниц в книге? Дхаммапада, же небольшое произведение?

----------


## Zom

Там на каждую строфу есть истории из Комментариев.
925 р - барыжная цена однозначно.

Я начинал переводить Дхаммападу вместе с историями, но дошёл только до 30 штук, потом как-то переключился на другие переводы.
Но как-нить возьмусь, доперевожу всё целиком и выложу бесплатно на сайте. Пусть локти кусают ))

----------

Aion (03.11.2010), Alex Dharmasiya (04.11.2010), Choi (11.07.2012), Edwardb (24.01.2011), Ittosai (04.11.2010), Joy (05.11.2010), Kit (03.11.2010), SlavaR (09.07.2012), Алексей Е (16.02.2011), Алексей Каверин (08.07.2012), Маркион (06.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (04.11.2010)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> 925 р - барыжная цена однозначно.


Думаю, что тут накрутка инет-шопа. Так книга вроде рублей 500 стоит.



> Но как-нить возьмусь, доперевожу всё целиком и выложу бесплатно на сайте. Пусть локти кусают ))


А вот это было бы просто очень здорово. Дхарма действительно должна быть доступна для всех, вне зависимости от доходов)

----------

SlavaR (09.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (08.07.2012), Рза (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (04.11.2010)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Поздравляю с изданием.


Благодарю. Работа заняла 3 года и "немного" денег. К сожалению, все накладные расходы упали на 500 экз. тиража. Поэтому такая цена.
Я доволен этой работой, хоть препятствий было более чем много, практически на каждом этапе приходилось что-то переделывать. Было ощущение, что кому-то очень не хочется, чтобы книга вышла в свет. 
Тем не менее, хорошо или плохо, хоть дорого и накладно, эта книга вышла в свет. 
.... так и хочется крикнуть: "Да здравствует Дхарма!"   :Smilie:

----------

Choi (11.07.2012), Алексей Е (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (04.11.2010)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Там на каждую строфу есть истории из Комментариев.
> 925 р - барыжная цена однозначно.
> 
> Я начинал переводить Дхаммападу вместе с историями, но дошёл только до 30 штук, потом как-то переключился на другие переводы.
> Но как-нить возьмусь, доперевожу всё целиком и выложу бесплатно на сайте. Пусть локти кусают ))


Это тоже путь.  :Smilie:  Даже если у вас ничего не выйдет, важно ваше стремление.  :Smilie: 
По поводу локтей...  :Smilie:  Мне не стыдно за свою работу.  :Smilie:  Давайте дождемся вашу. Я искренне порадуюсь вашему успеху. Ибо, чем больше наших, тем мир становится чище. А популяризация учения - это очень важное дело.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (04.11.2010)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Думаю, что тут накрутка инет-шопа. Так книга вроде рублей 500 стоит.
> 
> А вот это было бы просто очень здорово. Дхарма действительно должна быть доступна для всех, вне зависимости от доходов)


Книга в розницу стоит 162 грн. , что в переводе на рубль равно 623 руб.
Завтра дам самую точную раскладку, а сейчас по памяти примерно выходит, что пересылка 1 экз. в любую точку мира примерно еще 14 долл.
И получается совсем круто. 

Завтра обязательно пересчитаю.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.11.2010)

----------


## Кир Лугин

Ставки однако растут  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.spbdk.ru/catalog/452755/

----------


## Kit

Дхарма нынче в цене.

----------


## Eugeny

Уже купил)

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (10.05.2013), Алексей Е (29.06.2012)

----------


## Бо

А вы разрешения спросили?

----------

Аминадав (06.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (09.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

Давно было интересно рассудить на эту тему.
Вроде как человек получил книгу законно (купил), и хочет ей поделиться с ближними своими. Как он это будет делать - его выбор. 
Воровства во всяком случае, как я понимаю нет, так как есть желающий дать, есть желающий взять и вещь изначально не была украдена.
Если так рассуждать, то с точки зрения Канона он не преступил ни одно серьезное правило, т.е не совершил ни одного не благого деяния. 
Более того, могу предположить что все это было сделано с благим намерением распространить Учение.
Однако он создает и распространяет цифровую копию печатного материала очевидно охраняемою авторским правом (под автором тут конечно имеется в виду переводчик),  поэтому он преступает закон страны в которой живет, а Будда рекомендовал уважать и не преступать законы страны в которой живешь.
Где-то не прав? Есть подвох?

----------

Eugeny (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

ну так известная тема, если брать за основу Винайские трактовки, то нарушение копирайта это не воровство, а обман (нарушение договора), то есть гораздо менее тяжкое нарушение

----------

Bob (06.07.2012), Kit (07.07.2012), SlavaR (09.07.2012), Велеслав (06.07.2012), Маркион (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Lion Miller

to Китоку.
Взял себе за правило, при возникающей возможности приобрести книгу, даже при наличии цифровой копии, покупать ее. Тем самым поддерживая издательство и переводчика. Такой подход позволяет мне рассчитывать на будущие новые издания.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (18.07.2012), Pyro (06.07.2012), SlavaR (09.07.2012), Алексей Е (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> to Китоку.
> Взял себе за правило, при возникающей возможности приобрести книгу, даже при наличии цифровой копии, покупать ее. Тем самым поддерживая издательство и переводчика. Такой подход позволяет мне рассчитывать на будущие новые издания.


в плане заслуг и в плане простейших понятий о справедливости лучше просто перевести пожертвование автору, зачем ещё посредников кормить...

----------

Eugeny (06.07.2012), Kit (07.07.2012), Велеслав (07.07.2012), Маркион (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Книга явно не по карману злостному студенту, так что будем яростно грешить  :Embarrassment:

----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), Велеслав (07.07.2012), Маркион (06.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Каюсь,ради свободного распространения дхаммы нарушаю договор с копирайтерами(обманываю).Коммунист я по натуре,выступаю за упразднение частной собственности,собственно с одной стороны в буддизме воровать запрещено,в плане моральном,но в плане идеи в идеале,ведь нужно отказаться от идеи что тебе,что либо принадлежит.И с той же стороны Анатман,а раз не я,значит нет моего.В той же Дхаммападе и Суттах написано.Так что коммунизм и буддизм схожи.Те же Коммуны и Сангхи.У Амбедкара есть книга даже "Буддизм и Карл Маркс"

----------


## Kit

> ну так известная тема, если брать за основу Винайские трактовки, то нарушение копирайта это не воровство, а обман (нарушение договора), то есть гораздо менее тяжкое нарушение


Это же для монахов установление, верно? А для мирян получается вообще нет никакого проступка?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это же для монахов установление, верно? А для мирян получается вообще нет никакого проступка?


Воздержание от лжи - это один из пяти обетов для мирян.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (10.05.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Это же для монахов установление, верно? А для мирян получается вообще нет никакого проступка?


ну как нет, панча сила для буддистов мирян актуальна, там ложь и воровство скорее описывают некую общую сферу направлений для работы над собой, да и сами миряне соблюдают правила по другому принципу.
Я привёл в пример Винаю только что бы проиллюстрировать сам подход в оценке тяжести содеянного. А мирянину самому решать что и как нарушать, достаточно простого здравого смысла что б понять, что убить мужа своей любовницы не тоже самое что просто наставить ему рожки, а уж тем более соврать ему что денег нет, когда он, скажем, просит в долг, или выпить с ним в пятницу пивка.

----------

Eugeny (07.07.2012), Велеслав (07.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (07.07.2012), Маркион (07.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Воздержание от лжи - это один из пяти обетов для мирян.


- Я вчера купил книгу, дать почитать?
- Да, было бы интересно
- На, бери, она тут на флешке

Где тут ложь? Кто кого обманывает?
Я не докапываюсь, просто хочу логически объяснить это для себя.

----------

Маркион (07.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Где тут ложь? Кто кого обманывает?


Пользование медийной продукцией подразумевает одобрения лицензионного соглашения, если таковое конечно предусмотрено де юре. Если оно есть и индивид его принял то нарушение его будет обманом, если не принял то пользоваться не имеет права. Ну а если нет никакого договора, то нет и лжи, тогда вовсе всё чисто.

----------

Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

кстати если искренне не знал (и не подозревал) что есть такой договор - тоже чист

----------

Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

Будет ли распространение отсканированных книг по сети считаться Дхамма-даной?

----------


## Raudex

> Будет ли распространение отсканированных книг по сети считаться Дхамма-даной?


даной - да, даже ворованные предметы монахи принимают как дану без штрафа (случай с яблоками, если не ошибаюсь)
важно только что б принимающие дану в итоге каким то образом не попали под действие лицензионного договора.
Насчёт Дхамма-даны не знаю, обычно это всё таки произнесённая проповедь.

----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Kit (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

> даной - да, даже ворованные предметы монахи принимают как дану без штрафа (случай с яблоками, если не ошибаюсь)
> важно только что б принимающие дану в итоге каким то образом не попали под действие лицензионного договора.
> Насчёт Дхамма-даны не знаю, обычно это всё таки произнесённая проповедь.


Книги как я понял, все же не считаются украденными. Более того о дане монахам речи не идет, только об отношениях "мирянин-мирянин".
Например Дост. Ньянотилока в предисловии к Buddhist Dictionary  говорит о Dhamma dana так: "...to write and print books already written..."

----------


## Raudex

> Книги как я понял, все же не считаются украденными. Более того о дане монахам речи не идет, только об отношениях "мирянин-мирянин".


Ну я говорю как в Винае, что бы Вы могли проедставить себе сам подход, у мирян понятно более свободные отношения, ведь панча сила нигде не описаны так детально, как нарушения в Винае. С книгами всё таки надо быть осторожнее, передаривание не тоже что тиражирование. В первом случае предмет дарения исчезает у дарителя, во втором множится.


> Например Дост. Ньянотилока в предисловии к Buddhist Dictionary  говорит о Dhamma dana так: "...to write and print books already written..."


Ну у него нет неоспоримых оснований так утверждать так как в Каноне я не помню когда Дхамма-дана передавалась бы письменно, но в целом с натяжкой можно с этим согласиться, хотя устная проповедь не в пример интерактивнее и содержит в себе нужные комментарии, которые проповедник выбирает под соответствующую аудиторию, книга же зачастую даёт бОльший простор для спекуляций. Также надо учитывать при передаче книг информация всё таки передаётся, но также передаётся носитель. Информация или носить или оба объекта могут быть защищены договором, нарушение которого влечёт за собой тот или иной проступок. Можно себе представить случай что поступок будет двоякий, благой как Дхамма-дана и небалгой, как сопровождающий эту дану обход договора.

----------

Kit (09.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

Бханте Raudex, благодарю вас за ответы.  :Kiss:

----------

Raudex (09.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Насколько я знаю заморочки с копирайтом в музыке, например, читал в свое время какой-то американский фак.
Ты можешь купить пластинку. 
Можешь переписать её на кассету, чтобы слушать в машине. Это можно, типа в машине проигрыватель же не поставишь. Или слушать в плеере.
А вот эту кассету, с переписанной пластинкой ты можешь дать своему другу, только если у него уже такая пластинка есть.
Либо надо отдать ему пластинку, а кассету стереть  :Smilie: 

(только вот интересно, а если с другом в машине покататься, можно эту музыку включать или нет, а то ведь он ее "бесплатно" послушает! )

С книгами такой заморочки не было, поскольку они только в бумажном виде раньше были и скопировать также легко как пластинку на кассету их было нельзя. 
А теперь можно, и начинается полный бред и казуистика.

Единственный выход - продавать электронные версии за разумные деньги, рублей 100-200 скажем.
Тогда будет проще заплатить и скачать, чем в торрентах искать.

----------

Bob (10.07.2012), Joy (10.07.2012), Kit (10.07.2012), Lion Miller (10.07.2012), Pyro (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Думаю, что к вопросу распространения книг, содержащих Дхарму не стоит подходить только с позиций права интеллектуальной собственности. Ведь Сам Татхагата поощряет переписывание, т.е. распространение текстов:



> "Того, кто после ухода Татхагаты будет способен *переписывать*, хранить, декламировать эту Сутру, делать [ей] подношения и проповедовать людям, Татхагата покроет своим одеянием. [Его] будут защищать и [о нем] будут помнить будды, пребывающие в настоящее время в других мирах. У этого человека будет великая сила веры, а также сила желания [обрести ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи] и сила добрых "корней". Воистину, [ты] должен знать! Этот человек будет обитать вместе с Татхагатой, и Татхагата будет гладить рукой [его] голову."
> Саддхарма-пундарика-сутра (Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы), ГЛ. Х. "УЧИТЕЛЬ ДХАРМЫ"

----------

Choi (11.07.2012), Eugeny (10.07.2012), Joy (10.07.2012), Kit (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> (только вот интересно, а если с другом в машине покататься, можно эту музыку включать или нет, а то ведь он ее "бесплатно" послушает! )


Это уже будет публичное воспроизведение, например, если таксист в салоне автомобиля или хозяин ресторана включают музыку с компакт-диска, то тем самым они нарушают исключительные права правообладателя. В Минске, насколько мне известно, были прецеденты привлечения к административной ответственности владельцев пунктов общепита как раз за публичное воспроизведение музыки.

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Владелец ресторана - еще понятно.
А таксисту значит надо в наушниках слушать?!
Совершенно процедура не прописана, потому что она по сути - бредовая.
А как мне убедиться, есть у моего друга это диск или нет? А может это не его диск?  :Smilie: 

Не относится к теме, но тоже про законодательство.В жилищном кодексе меня как то позабавили формулировки:
индивидуальный жилой дом - предназначен для проживания
дачный дом - предназначен для отдыха

А если у меня не жизнь, а сплошной отдых?

Я уже молчу про "садовый дом", "садовый домик" (!), хорошо хоть "домика дядюшки Тыквы" нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Полистал выложенную в интернет фото копию книги и купил бумажную.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (24.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Есть интересный принцип, иногда используемый в жизни: "Не спрашивают - не говори".

А на форуме, првилами, запрещено размещать ссылки на пиратские материалы.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (18.07.2012), Kit (11.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

... прошло 4 года )))
А тиража почти уже нет.)))
www.ethnoworld.org

----------

